# Heading down to the wall tonight....



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Gonna hit up the Serpentine Wall tonight for the Reds game. Hopefully I can pull some fish out of there this time... I'll be wearing a Reds hat if anyone is down there say hello... Although I'm sure I'm not gonna be the only one down there wearing one haha...


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

let me know if you ever go down some friday night. I have never fished the wall but have fished plenty of other spots on the river. let me know and i will meet you down there, I am home by 430 on fridays.

Steve


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Kisto said:


> Gonna hit up the Serpentine Wall tonight for the Reds game. Hopefully I can pull some fish out of there this time... I'll be wearing a Reds hat if anyone is down there say hello... Although I'm sure I'm not gonna be the only one down there wearing one haha...


Did you do any good at the wall? Can you catch Stripers consistently at the wall? Do you ever see anybody fishing from a boat along the wall? I am waiting on parts for my trolling motor and need some good bank fishin till I get it fixed.Used to fish there as a kid between 1965 to 69 long before the wall or stripers existed. Only cats, drum and them nasty old carp back in them days. Give us a report. Thanks.


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't catch a thing! Unfortunately this rain coming up is gonna ruin the fishing for a week or so at least too... Guess I'll have to try again when its all over with...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Kisto, sounds like your a "galss is half empty" kind of guy, ha ha, Id rather think the rising river will turn the bite back on, it seems to fish best with the influx of oxygen, food and new feeding lies that come available durring a rise in the river levels. Once the river stabilizes at its present pool level, the bite seems to get harder and harder to find. I like more current as it concentrates the fish behind structures like the Ice Breakers for example. 

Good luck and see if you cant catch the river on the rise.

Salmonid


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

No I'm definitely a more optimistic type of guy lol.... I never thought about the river rising turning the bite on... It just makes it so much harder to fish when the current is moving like that... I usually have my bait out there for a few minutes and its snagged up on something when its higher... Any advice to avoid it form happening so often? Maybe a certain rig that works best to avoid that?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I assume your either throwing cranks for hybrids or bottom fishing for cats, carp, drum or whatever?? If bottom fishing, I suggest a heavier sinker, we often ( from the boat) fish 6-8 oz for medium current and possibly 10-12 oz in really heavy current. If your in snaggy areas, I suggest a standard slip sinker rig that once casted, you dont reel in until you get a hit. Or could go to a 3 way swivel, with the main bait line still being heavy but the line to the sinker should be about 75% of the breaking strengthof the main line so if sinker gets hung, and you break it off, you only loose the sinker. Id suggest Bank sinkers or No rolls but each have there place and time. Also when river is higher, fish the eddy lines so there isnt as much current and youll be suprised how shallow Channnel cats can be as well as blues and even flatheads, when the river is high, they scour the shorelines looking for a hiding place. I hope this helps, send me a PM if you have more specific questions, 
Salmonid


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Kisto said:


> No I'm definitely a more optimistic type of guy lol.... I never thought about the river rising turning the bite on... It just makes it so much harder to fish when the current is moving like that... I usually have my bait out there for a few minutes and its snagged up on something when its higher... Any advice to avoid it form happening so often? Maybe a certain rig that works best to avoid that?


According to the Hour by Hour forecast there may be a clear weather window between 4pm and 9pm. Are you going for sure? It will take me 40 minutes to get there so I would like to have some company. I also need to take the cover off my boat and dig out my stuff.lol This will be a major operation in the rain. Its 3pm now. Get back asap if possible. Thanks!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Another thing to concider is that when the river comes up the fish move in closer to the bank. I fish the river from a boat and fish the area around the wall. Sometimes When river is in the 30' range I'm fishing an easy cast from the bank. Watch the current seams and just "lob" your bait out keeping it in the seams close to the wall.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

For what it is worth the only time I've ever caught bigger cats off of the wall is when the water is up a few feet. Still catch plenty of small ones in the middle of the summer but never hooked into a big one with the water at 26' downtown. I'm excited to see this rain - I've been experimenting with a planer board and need just a little more current to do what I need. Just caught a freezer full of skipjack - I will be down there towards the end of the week for sure!


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

That whole section from the Boathouse to past the breakers can be good for Cats, White Bass, Carp, etc... We've always had good luck drift fishing for channels and blues through there. A casting net is a must for Serpentine Wall. And some nights, a piece for peace of mind.


----------

